# Problem - Smith IO with Smith Vantage



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

They are basically made for each other. The resting your goggles on the brim part will happen with any brim style helmet. I have the vantage helmet and you just need to find the sweet spot to put them. My smith goggles clip the same as the I/O in the back and I have never had an issue with them coming unclipped. In the link below though, there is a review of your goggle/helmet combo and what I saw that was different was how he has the helmet/goggle strap/lock thing in the back spread out around the clip. I would think this would cause the clip to possibly be pushed together and come undone? Maybe that's what happened with yours? Or maybe somehow this way alleviates your issue?
Smith I/O with Vantage


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah my i/o goggles will even slip off on my maze helmet if I don’t have a little over hang with the foam. This is also a reason why I now ride with the under my helmet just push them up and everything moves out of the way.


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Karpediem said:


> They are basically made for each other. The resting your goggles on the brim part will happen with any brim style helmet. I have the vantage helmet and you just need to find the sweet spot to put them. My smith goggles clip the same as the I/O in the back and I have never had an issue with them coming unclipped. In the link below though, there is a review of your goggle/helmet combo and what I saw that was different was how he has the *helmet/goggle strap/lock thing in the back spread out around the clip. I would think this would cause the clip to possibly be pushed together and come undone*? Maybe that's what happened with yours? Or maybe somehow this way alleviates your issue?
> Smith I/O with Vantage


Exactly, the rubber lock squeezes the two clip pieces together and the strap comes undone. I have no idea how it's not happening to him in that picture on the link you sent. Maybe the rubber lock on mine is tighter than it should be?

I'll keep trying to find that sweet spot where the goggles don't slide off the helmet!


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Try not having it stretched out around that part?


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, best way I've found is to adjust the straps so that the clip is to one side and not centered.

It's fine I suppose - I just kind of expected them to work a little more seamlessly than they do. Maybe I'm just being fussy!


----------

